# You don't need fancy gear



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Local Anglers Dominate Crappie Fishing Tournament…with Cane Poles


Forget high-tech electronics. These two crappie fishing buddies cashed in to the tune of $10,000 with cane poles and a johnboat.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Certain situations, such as a lot of overhanging limbs, a cane pole provides the best presentation. Another tool in the tool box.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Certain situations, such as a lot of overhanging limbs, a cane pole provides the best presentation. Another tool in the tool box.


Definitely! I keep an expandable crappie rod in my boat locker just for those perfect situations. Picking gills or specks straight up out of the lilly pads and swinging them in the boat when that opportunity presents itself is classic...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Want to catch a bunch of nice Gills? Scoop up a couple/few dead Squirrels from the road, and hang them in a net bag (onion bags work great) over some water, where Bluegills live. As soon as maggots start dropping, the Gills will be thick, and some of them will be Bulls. Doing this off a raft @ deeper water gets more Bulls.  Bass love the smaller Gills that will hang out for this, too.


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

I love this! This past summer my fishing buddy and I would portage around in a lightweight canoe - we modified it with a ******* stabilizer (2x4 with 2 HD Buckets lashed on each side half filled with water....buckets also served as live well! LOL. If these 2 dudes were in a canoe like that would've made it even better..


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My God. Now red*neck is a bad word on MS?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> My God. Now red*neck is a bad word on MS?


I'm offended...RLM


----------



## Wannabe Angler (Oct 21, 2019)

Whoops my bad if I offended anyone LOL. I use that term with endearment. How about Jerry...nevermind..


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> Want to catch a bunch of nice Gills? Scoop up a couple/few dead Squirrels from the road, and hang them in a net bag (onion bags work great) over some water, where Bluegills live. As soon as maggots start dropping, the Gills will be thick, and some of them will be Bulls. Doing this off a raft @ deeper water gets more Bulls.  Bass love the smaller Gills that will hang out for this, too.


We fished a tournament on lake chicamagua last summer with my kids highschool team. There were banks with overhanging bushes loaded with fish flies. Bluegills were everywhere hanging under these bushes. The boys were firing up the bluegills by one of them firing a lure into the bush abd shaking it. The flies would drop in masses and the bluegill would start a feeding frenzy triggering bass. The other angler would throw in a topwater bait for the bass. Worked a few times and was fun to watch.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> My God. Now red*neck is a bad word on MS?


I was lil worried about P$mp [email protected]


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> My God. Now red*neck is a bad word on MS?


Gee my mind went to a much worse place. Lol. ******* is seriously filtered??
I guess so. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

